# Curious about OCing



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

I am curious about OCing, but not sure if it is right for my rig.

Can anyone suggest some background reading relating to AMD Turion 64's before I do anything?


----------



## SeanSpade (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.planetamd64.com/index.php?showtopic=25982


----------

